# R15- Bought a new TV, cant program remote



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello all, 

I bought a 42" ILO LCD tv and I dont see any codes for it in the manual. Is there any way to program it to the Directv universal remote? Has anyone else run into this?

I have an R15 and My remote says RC 23 on it. Thanks.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Try 'Funai TV'

I have a 32" ILO and it works fine. R-15 300


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I will. Thanks!!!


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Aww shoot. It isnt working. Any other ideas? 

Also, I wouldnt mind buying a universal remote that would control both if there is one.

Thanks again.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear it didn't work for you. Did you find Funai on the available TV selections?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

vettegofast said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I bought a 42" ILO LCD tv and I dont see any codes for it in the manual. Is there any way to program it to the Directv universal remote? Has anyone else run into this?
> 
> I have an R15 and My remote says RC 23 on it. Thanks.


try http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/DTV/ProductSelection.php


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes, funai is in the setup menu on my R15, but the codes didnt work. Code searching doesnt work either. 

That site did not turn up any device codes for my RC23 remote. I really think the TV's too new. 


Whats a good cheap universal remote that does all the DVR functions for Directv?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I also can't get a Maxgavox 15MF605T to work correctly. There are about 3 codes that work EXCEPT for the volume. Pressing VolUP or VOLDN both increase the volume. This TV was attached to one of my SD DTivos and the codes from that worked fine.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

vettegofast said:


> Yes, funai is in the setup menu on my R15, but the codes didnt work. Code searching doesnt work either.


Try the codes for "Sylvania", "Symphonic" or "Emerson". They fall under the Funai Corp.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

They dont work either. :-( The codes are mostly the same. Looks like i will have to upgrade my remote control. What should I get? I want to retain the list function and everything that the Diretv remote does. Thanks.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

The D* RC23/24 have fixed code library. They are not programable. If the code is not in the remote, it will not control the device. Only choice is to use multiple remotes or get a universal learning remote. I've had similar problem.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I think I will buy a learning remote. I dont wanna spend $100, i think theres some for around $30. Which one do you have?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Do a google search on the Harmony remotes. I would think you can get some of the lower ones pretty reasonable. I have found the $250 880 for under $140 so finding the less expensive ones reasonably should be possible.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

I use 2 , MX600 by Universal Remote Control, and Harmony 880. The Harmony is a bit more "involved" to program because you must use a PC. the MX600 has a good library of codes and it it real easy to learn a code button by button from the original remote. Its butons are bigger and easier to navigate. URC are available direct from the company. They offered to up date my code library free after I had owned it for 3 years. turns out I had a senior moment and just had it learn the code from the new RC34.


----------

